# filter advice



## darren gould (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi could anyone give me some advice pls I've started up a new tank 2 weeks and my internal filter is making a very loud noise I've put in 4 mollies a week ago and have brought a new external should I run both filters together to get cycle started in the new filter.any advice would help thanks.dal


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Run both together for a few weeks. Have you checked the impeller is sat in the housing properly and there is no dirt in it?
Or you could put the media from the old filter into the new one


----------



## darren gould (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the advice I've looked at the filter and all looks fine but its got to go the noise is driving me mad.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If its old it could just be the impeller that's worn. It could be worth trying a new one so you can keep the old filter as a spare


----------

